# Don't Mess With the Titanic Toad



## Ao the Overkitty (May 8, 2004)

Evening all. Anyone around?

We had a fight with a titanic toad tonight at our game.  Did 108 damage to my Paladin.  Most of the group is down in teens for hit points and it's looking like there is going to be another nasty fight seconds after the toad.  Should be fun.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 8, 2004)

Up and hung over. Big time. Please don't yell.


----------



## diaglo (May 8, 2004)

so how was the concert Aggeman?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (May 8, 2004)

go go power rangers!


----------



## Sniktch (May 8, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> go go power rangers!




Check your inventory - I sent you a suit of chainmail to help you over that level 0 hump 

Slow morning - no gaming planned this weekend, so maybe I can get my SHs updated.  no promises, though   

So, Ao (when you see this) how did the session turn out last night?  Was there another big fight coming?  Did you all survive?

Anyone else play an exciting game last night?


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2004)

no game here, and sundays is canceled since I'm spending it with Mom.  But Tuesdays game will be interested, they will probably find out the the husband of one of the PCs has made a bad situation infinitely worse because he thought it would be, and it was from his point of view.


----------



## Dungannon (May 8, 2004)

Afternoon all.  Looks like another slow day in the Hive.  Anyone seen Creamsteak around lately?  It's been almost two weeks since he's updated our PbP game.


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Up and hung over. Big time. Please don't yell.



 Drink some more and it'll get better.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 8, 2004)

How so?


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2004)

Well, it works for me at least.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 8, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Drink some more and it'll get better.




LOL. Well, it starting to get better now but it bloddy should be it's been more than 14 hours since I got up.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 8, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, it works for me at least.




Oh, the how so? was in regards to the power rangers being dirty reference.

But you appearantly waved those modding skills and made that post dissappear.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 8, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> So, Ao (when you see this) how did the session turn out last night?  Was there another big fight coming?  Did you all survive?
> 
> Anyone else play an exciting game last night?




We have to wait untill next week Friday to play it.  DM left it as a cliffhanger.  He said he'd intended to finish it last night, but it was very late so we left off.

Certainly looks like we'll be fighting.  A Bugbear chief/shaman who talks to creatures from the plane of shadows.  Anyone else get the feeling he's gonna be high level?


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Oh, the how so? was in regards to the power rangers being dirty reference.
> 
> But you appearantly waved those modding skills and made that post dissappear.



It's the 'go go' part.  Wasn't a good joke though so I offed it.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 9, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Afternoon all. Looks like another slow day in the Hive. Anyone seen Creamsteak around lately? It's been almost two weeks since he's updated our PbP game.



He might still be busy in real life. I don't know how long he had that sig on for now, though. He's been running around in a few threads, but in most cases just quick answers.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> LOL. Well, it starting to get better now but it bloddy should be it's been more than 14 hours since I got up.



 lots of water, man, lots of water.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Mom's method of avoiding a hangover.
1)  Glass of milk, half a sandwich and an aspirin before starting the drinking.
2)  Water or soda between each drink
3)  Repeat step one before going to bed.

My mom actually told me that, she said she never got a hangover when she stuck with this.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Not drinking on an empty stomach, and drinking lots of water with your alcohol is indeed the very best way not to have a hangover.


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2004)

Yes, drink water during and after your drinking.  Take a couple of asprin before you fall asleep, as well.  One of the major causes of "hangovers" is dehydration.  Also, eat a banana either just before you go to bed or right after you get up.  Something about the potassium is supposed to help hangovers as well.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Yeah that's why you see so few monkeys hung over


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Well, we got the new exercise bike put together today.  I did most of it, with help from Ao when I needed more than two hands, and when it came to the wiring.  Now I have no excuse for not working out.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, we got the new exercise bike put together today.  I did most of it, with help from Ao when I needed more than two hands, and when it came to the wiring.




Hey, congrats!



			
				orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Now I have no excuse for not working out.




if you ever need some excuses, don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

hey everyone! I'm doing homework all weekend! how's everyone else!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> I'm doing homework all weekend!




Taking a break, I guess?

What is your homework about?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> if you ever need some excuses, don't be afraid to ask




Ahhh, wouldn't I love some excuses.  But it's time to get serious about it.  

Hi Tallok, just going to use my bike.  I'm very glad I no longer have homework.


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

break? I guess I accidentally am. maybe I should work. *takes out book*
ok there. working
history right now. lots else though later.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Well good luck to both of you


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

A day of enjoyerment and signing up for more con games.  even got a review done...Ya!!


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2004)

Ya know orchid, if you have a laptop they make stands so you can use it while you're on the exercise bike.


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

Good evening, folks- just got up a bit ago, going to work graveyard again tonight.  How are all o' ye?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Good evening, folks- just got up a bit ago, going to work graveyard again tonight.  How are all o' ye?



 hospital?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Well, there we go, 20 minutes.  Glad to be done for the day, now I can be lazy with a clear concience.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well, there we go, 20 minutes.  Glad to be done for the day, now I can be lazy with a clear concience.



 How much mileage did you do ? average speed? tension? We want details!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Ya know orchid, if you have a laptop they make stands so you can use it while you're on the exercise bike.




Ah, but I have no laptop.  I'd love to have one, just cause I'd like to be able to word process when Ao's online.  But sadly the price is waaaaay out of my range.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> How much mileage did you do ? average speed? tension? We want details!




I don't know what the tension level was.  lol  I think I did around 4 and some tenths miles.  At the fastest I went about 16 mph if I was reading it correctly.  

I'm starting with just 20 minutes and not pushing too hard.  I'm terribly out of shape, and I don't need to give myself a heart attack.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

i need to start using the stationary bike as well, I'm way out of shape.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i need to start using the stationary bike as well, I'm way out of shape.



 maybe we should start an ENWorlder's Exercise hour 

(I'm hella-out of shape as well..)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> maybe we should start an ENWorlder's Exercise hour




Or just an ENWorlder's Exercise Twenty Minutes for starters


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Not drinking on an empty stomach, and drinking lots of water with your alcohol is indeed the very best way not to have a hangover.



 Agreed. I always drink lots of water (or tea) when drinking alcohol.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> i need to start using the stationary bike as well, I'm way out of shape.



 Just think how good you'd be if you could have used all the time you spent on EN World on riding a bike.
Even if we assume only 2 minutes per post and zero time for reading, that's 650 hours of training!


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> hospital?




kinkos.

Not quite the same...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i need to start using the stationary bike as well, I'm way out of shape.




There's nothing like the words gastric bypass to scare you into moving your butt.  The physicians assistant at my doctor mentioned I might want to look into it.  As I really *don't* want to, I have to buckle down and get moving.  I do better with someone checking up on me though.  (not Ao, cause I just grump at him when he nags me, and that's no good)


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Even if we assume only 2 minutes per post and zero time for reading, that's 650 hours of training!




May I say that that would have been quite a loss for ENWorld.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> There's nothing like the words gastric bypass to scare you into moving your butt.  The physicians assistant at my doctor mentioned I might want to look into it.  As I really *don't* want to, I have to buckle down and get moving.  I do better with someone checking up on me though.  (not Ao, cause I just grump at him when he nags me, and that's no good)




Eww..ya, I think that would get my ass in the bike as well.  My problem is a not so helthy respitory system so prolonged exercise can be difficult.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Asthma?


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crotian'd be skin and bones if he worked out 2 minutes for each post!


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Asthma?




Scarred lung tissue from a lung infection 10 years ago.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Eww..ya, I think that would get my ass in the bike as well.  My problem is a not so helthy respitory system so prolonged exercise can be difficult.




Well even 10 minutes 3 times a day is better than nothing at all.  Can you keep up a low level of activity for a longer period of time.  A stroll, for example?


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Crotian'd be skin and bones if he worked out 2 minutes for each post!




Ya, I think I would...how depressing is that.....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

If our keyboard was really big and you had to put real effort to push each key, we'd all be olympic athletes...


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Well even 10 minutes 3 times a day is better than nothing at all.  Can you keep up a low level of activity for a longer period of time.  A stroll, for example?




I know, and I'm going to start doing more.  A stroll works but there aren't sidewalks here and I'm on a pretty major road.


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> May I say that that would have been quite a loss for ENWorld.



 True, dat. None of us would be here today.

Well, in this thread, at least. For without Crothian, there might not even be a Hivemind.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Well, going to watch Gothika. See you all in a while.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know, and I'm going to start doing more.  A stroll works but there aren't sidewalks here and I'm on a pretty major road.




It's the same here.  We live just off a much used, curvy road with no sidewalks.  You take your life in your hands to walk down it.


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> If our keyboard was really big and you had to put real effort to push each key, we'd all be olympic athletes...



 IIRC, typing on typewriters uses up more energy than typing on a modern keyboard. Considering that the blasted things were generally made of metal, it figures I suppose.

Typing on them was also slower, though.


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Scarred lung tissue from a lung infection 10 years ago.



 Ouch. Sorry to hear that, mate.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ouch. Sorry to hear that, mate.




Ya, it is.  I was runner in high school, can't do that anymore.  Last time I went running, lost my breathe, hyper venalated, and someone had to call the ambulance.  So, indoor bike now.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> IIRC, typing on typewriters uses up more energy than typing on a modern keyboard. Considering that the blasted things were generally made of metal, it figures I suppose.
> 
> Typing on them was also slower, though.




I used to type on my Great Aunt's old manual typewriter.  Wow, that thing was hard to use.  I can't imagine doing my job using something like that.  (data entry)


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it is.  I was runner in high school, can't do that anymore.  Last time I went running, lost my breathe, hyper venalated, and someone had to call the ambulance.  So, indoor bike now.




Ugh, that's the worst, when you can no longer do something you enjoy.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ugh, that's the worst, when you can no longer do something you enjoy.




Not just enjoy, but good at.  Not olympic good or anything like that, but I held my own.


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Due to an injury I had a while ago, I know how it feels, to want to run but to be unable to. So I can relate, even if only partially.


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

mugh. that can't be fun.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Ya, but such is life.  We learn to go on....


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

Ahh... freshly showered, I smell much better now.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Showers are good!!  I'm watching a bit of the telly and doing reviews.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

I'm working on story hour stuff.  I finally found a voice to write it in.  I've been trying to really get started for several days, but couldn't find the right voice.  I decided to write it just as if my character were talking about it.  It's working much better than anything else has been.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

That's good, reviews take so much time my story hour is so out of date.


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2004)

Evening all.  Just finished watching _I Am Sam_.  Man, is that a good movie.  Very touching.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

I'm watching a very F'd up law and order special victims.......


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

That's not usually on Saturdays, is it?


----------



## Dungannon (May 9, 2004)

You never can tell with Crothian's cable company.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

laugh it up fuzz ball...

Ya, it is unusual, this episode was more odd then most of theirs.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Well Gothika was all right. Was all filmed in my home town too, although I couldn't tell just by looking at it.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> if you ever need some excuses, don't be afraid to ask




Don't give her any, please. 



			
				orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Ahhh, wouldn't I love some excuses.  But it's time to get serious about it.




Good.  



			
				orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I do better with someone checking up on me though.  (not Ao, cause I just grump at him when he nags me, and that's no good)




Yup, that she does.  doesn't stop me from nagging, though.  She's cute when she's grumpy.

Evening Hive.


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

do tell, did you like it?
heylo ao.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Hey there. Trouncing on some orcs I see.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

yup. got myself a pony.

And the orcs need to get trounced.  it's to make up for the damn harpy tonight.  I need to smash one of my dice.  I failed three saves in row because of it.  One Will save vs the harpy's song.  One will save vs going over the side of the bridge to get close to the harpy.  An one reflex save to catch the bridge as I realize I was heading down towards a river below.  Not a good thing for a Fire Elemental.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Well, an elemental can't enter a body of water. Doesn't say that it hurts it. Also, since Elementals don't breathe...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Yay, my first Kobold insta-kill!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Hey I have negative MP... :?:

nm I changed element...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

oh. didn't hurt. he just freaked out.  we rolled on the grenade chart to see which direction he ran.  he ran 480ft up stream before he turned into a wall and made an intelligence check to realize he could climb out.  While he's smart for a fire elemental, he's still only got a 6 intelligence.  But, he acted smart, raged, and rapidly climbed out.

The group calmed him down with a gallon of chaser (very high proof alcohol).


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

That campaign sounds like a hoot


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

The Saturday game isn't the most focused of games.  We spent a lot of time playing with guedo's kitten.

But yes, we have an interesting cast, alright.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

God I don't get why i'm so poor. I'm level 8, I'm still fighting kobolds, and all my money goes towards healing :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Heh.  pretty much all of my money goes towards healing too, and I'm level 7.  I occasionally get ahead and dump some into the bank.  Plus, hand outs go a long way, I've found.

Gotta love the banks of Crothian and Kal.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Hm. Weird.

I was at level 8, 99% XP. I used my special move. I reached level 9. With 104%XP. Next round, I reached level 10...

Time to get a better job it seems :\


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  pretty much all of my money goes towards healing too, and I'm level 7.  I occasionally get ahead and dump some into the bank.  Plus, hand outs go a long way, I've found.
> 
> Gotta love the banks of Crothian and Kal.




I still don't get how Crothian made 45K...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Minotaur King and interest.  Plus wraiths used to give a lot more money.
and when banded mail was broken.

Lucky you.  I just hit 7th, so I've got a ways.  And I'm flat broke, as per usual.  But, I'll be getting my 50gp again tomorrow.

Oh well.. time for bed and such.  night.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Well Good night.

I've had enough.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I still don't get how Crothian made 45K...




I was there to break the system to make sure that no one else could break the system.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Morning Hive.  it's raining here on Mother's Day.  I'll be going out to my folk's house and doing chores like a good son soon.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.  it's raining here on Mother's Day.




Same here.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

I see Crothian's Galen already has a Wyvern mount enchanted with Giant's Strength.

I'm happy with my pony.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Damn Orc did 116 points of damage to me, despite having a defense of 241.  Didn't even Rage.  I think he must have been one of those Super Orcs.

Well.. I;m going to go lick my wounds and go off to my folk's house now.  bye hive.


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

Ergh... g'mornin'...

Just home from working the graveyard shift, now to sleep a few hours then run my halfling game!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Good afternoon Hives, and happy Mothers day to all you mothers out there.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Waaaaaah!

I'm broke! Totally broke! I can't even fight because my health is lower than 10% of max...   

Could anyone lend me some money? I'll pay back (with interests) as soon as I get paid (I took the Wizard job, so I won't get paid until next week). If anyone has an extra 500gp lying somewhere, I'll give back double next week. I'm giving better interests than the bank (which is hard to beat!)...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

good morning everyone


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> good morning everyone



 Hey there. How's the homework coming?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 9, 2004)

I just died against my own creation. What a shame...

Well, I'm off for a Mother's Day Dinner. Have a good one all.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Back from mothers day cook out...


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

My mom is in Wisconsin.  I'll call her later tonight.

Ao is off at his parents helping with chores and such.  He's a good boy.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

_Just the good ol' boys, 
Never meanin' no harm, 
Beats all you've ever saw, been in trouble with the law since the day they was 
born. 

Straight'nin' the curve, 
Flat'nin' the hills. 
Someday the moutain might get 'em, but the law never will. 

Makin' their way, 
The only way they know how, 
That's just a little bit more than the law will allow. 

Just good ol' boys, 
Wouldn't change if they could, 
Fightin' the system like a true modern day Robin Hood. _


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2004)

Golly, Crothians gone Jonhhy Cashy on us .. scary ..


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

Something wrong with the AMan in Black?  OR the boy named Sue?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2004)

No. You perfectly well know that I love Johnny Cash .. well .. not love love .. you see that would be a bit difficult now that he's dead .. but anyways .. yeah .. I like Johnny Cash ... 's music, that is.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Argh!  Crothian is going back to the Dukes of Hazzard!!!  Help!


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

I'm sorry for this Orchid, but you get to wear the Daisy Duke Shorts


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> No. You perfectly well know that I love Johnny Cash .. well .. not love love .. you see that would be a bit difficult now that he's dead .. but anyways .. yeah .. I like Johnny Cash ... 's music, that is.




It's like a burning ring of fire......


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's like a burning ring of fire......





Hey Porter, I Guess Things Happen That Way. If I Were A Carpenter Don't Take Your Guns To Town.


----------



## orchid blossom (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for this Orchid, but you get to wear the Daisy Duke Shorts




I think you're confused there Crothian.  If I were wearing Daisy Dukes, *you'd* be the one who was sorry.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I think you're confused there Crothian.  If I were wearing Daisy Dukes, *you'd* be the one who was sorry.





Ok, we shouldn't go there but wouldn't *Ao* be the one who was sorry?


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> I think you're confused there Crothian.  If I were wearing Daisy Dukes, *you'd* be the one who was sorry.




You don't know me so well...do you?


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Golly, Crothians gone Jonhhy Cashy on us .. scary ..



 I banned a man in House Rules just to watch him cry.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

I did not cry!!!

I mean, my who might that have been???


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Hello Hive.  yeah, I'd probably be sorry if she wore daisy dukes.

Back from the folk's house and all that.  took apart some empty stacks of cages, cleaned all the currently occupied cages, and helped my dad assemble an arbor for my mother.  Lots of fun.

Also got my snow tires taken off and picked my mom p a copy of "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."  We both love that movie.


----------



## Darkness (May 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I did not cry!!!



 Well, I didn't say I _succeeded_, did I?


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

Yawn   *blink blink*

wakes up


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

ya, its a very lazt sunday...I'm tired...I want a nap


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

Naps are evil


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

ya, I'm not taking one...doesn't mean I don't want to though.....


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2004)

I want a nap too, but don't have time- have to go get beer for the game...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

orchid takes lots of naps.

but, for some reason, I can't nap.  I just lay there, doing nothing.  it's very boring.  If I do manage to go to sleep, it's not very restful.  I'm generally just better off staying awake until bedtime.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

if i nap, I'll never get to sleep tonight..so hopefully since I'm tired I'll get to sleep fast for once


----------



## Tallok (May 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> orchid takes lots of naps.
> 
> but, for some reason, I can't nap.  I just lay there, doing nothing.  it's very boring.  If I do manage to go to sleep, it's not very restful.  I'm generally just better off staying awake until bedtime.



 I don't nap. I can't very well. Unless I'm very very very tired. but that's only when I've had only a few hours of sleep the night before.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

yeah. thats the problem with naps.

orchid is napping as we speak, cause she's naughty.

But, she's enjoying the couch and acting as a kitty bed.


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2004)

why is her napping naughty?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 9, 2004)

cause it's orchid doing it.  she instills naughtiness into everything she does.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

dude, you need to keep that to yourself....:\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Hmm.. what shall I do tonight, besides try and make my way towards level 10 (from level 7)?

I've worked on new extries for the story hour this weekend, and I know orchid is going to take the computer over again later to work on her entries.  Now that she has picked a starting place for her entries, I know what I have left to cover (September through January)


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

I know...write a review of an RPG book!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

I should know better then to ask you what I should do tonight, shouldn't I? 

I think I'll work on the storyhour some more.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

no, you should write a review to get me to shut up....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

still have no clue what I would write a review on beyond "cause i like it" or "cause I don't"


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

go to your collection and pick out your favorite d20 book and write why it is your favorite.


----------



## Darkness (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, you should write a review to get me to shut up....



 Reminds me. I've never managed to shock you into shutting up, right? 

I say some craaazy stuff sometimes (well, most of the time actually) but I don't think it stunned you into silence, ever. That's one of the things I like about you - you don't take yourself or others too seriously.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

shut up!!  

kidding of course, its a frigging message boards about a slim hobby, how serious can you take this stuff really??


----------



## orchid blossom (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> shut up!!




I think we all took this just a bit too literally.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

Sometimes, I just don't know my own power.....


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. what shall I do tonight, besides try and make my way towards level 10 (from level 7)?




Partially related: Blargney had about 200 fights today. That's whacked.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> go to your collection and pick out your favorite d20 book and write why it is your favorite.



 Even if the newest book I have came out 2 years ago?


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Partially related: Blargney had about 200 fights today. That's whacked.




eh...the game bores me....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sometimes, I just don't know my own power.....




Poor Crotian, we need the posting equivalent of kryptonite.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Even if the newest book I have came out 2 years ago?




Of course.  People still play 3.0 and use the old books for their 3.5 games.  The books are still for sell at most game stores and the gamers have a chance of picking them up cheap used since they have been out a while.  Or they can trade for them, get them from e-bay, etc.  Plus now you have had a chance to probablty use the book in game for a while.  I'm lucky if I have time to reread a book before I review it, you have the chance to take a book you have used in real games and tell people how it actually played out.  You can also comment on how the 3.5 effected the book.  See if there is errata, conversion notes to 3.5 etc.  

Crothian knows reviews.  well, sort of...


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Poor Crotian, we need the posting equivalent of kryptonite.




I know what it is, but I'll never get it.  I'm a sad, sad man.....

On brighter notes, Crossing Jordan was actualy good this week.  I was surprised.....


----------



## orchid blossom (May 10, 2004)

We watched the second half of Prime Suspect on Masterpiece Theater.  It's wierd to me that it came out in 1991, but they had all this people against women in higher positions of the police force.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

On to ESPN now..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Oh crap.  Orchid has had the computer for the past 2 1/2 hours and I was in the middle of a battle.  Oops.

Oh well...  now I have the computer again and I've finished it.  And I'm feeling inspired to work on the storyhour.  Just finished up another entry.  I've got about 10 ahead of my postings at the moment.


----------



## ASH (May 10, 2004)

Hi all, How is the hive..???


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

i got sun today...I need to get more of that.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

evening Ash.  you're on late.  Have a good mother's day?

things are fine here.  orchid is sleeping and I'm beating up wraiths and writing entries for the story hour.  Right now I'm talking about why one shouldn't poke portals to the Elemental Plane of Water.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Sleeping terribly. Constantly waking up.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

and yes Croth. getting sun is good.

despite the amount of time I spent outside today, I didn't get any sun.  Overcast mostly.  I seemed to time it well enough that it had stopped raining by the time I needed to go outside.


----------



## Tallok (May 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> and yes Croth. getting sun is good.
> 
> despite the amount of time I spent outside today, I didn't get any sun.  Overcast mostly.  I seemed to time it well enough that it had stopped raining by the time I needed to go outside.



 I would have gotten sun. but I had to skip dragonboat practice for homework


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

wow.  Everyone is crawling out of the woodworks all of a sudden.

Evening Tallok & Agge.


----------



## ASH (May 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> evening Ash.  you're on late.  Have a good mother's day?
> 
> things are fine here.  orchid is sleeping and I'm beating up wraiths and writing entries for the story hour.  Right now I'm talking about why one shouldn't poke portals to the Elemental Plane of Water.




That sounds like fun Ao...  

Well, my mothers day started by sleeping really late, as the kids were both at grandma's. We had a wedding yesterday where Nathan was the ringbearer and Drew was the best man. So we had been out of town since friday afternoon. Drew's mom took the boys last night when we got back from the wedding. After a very busy weekend we were really tired and slept late. Then we had to clean up a bit go get the kids then headed over to my folks house to watch the survivor finale...We just got home a while ago and now Drew is playing Madden and I am surfing the web. There is a nasty thunder storm just to the north of us and we can see it out our patio window.. cool.  Drew does not really do much for Mothers day, so we did not celebrate it for me. But i gave my mom flowers... fresh lilacs, my favorite.


----------



## Tallok (May 10, 2004)

hi. with my awakeness at the moment, crawling would be about right if I weren't in one of those chairs with wheels on it. and I just typed to my friend that I was "concussed" I of course meant confused. and I have to write an english paper. that's a bad combinatoin.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like a good mother's day if you got to sleep late, surf the web, and watch a storm.

How much we do for mother's day varies from year to year.  Being kinda broke this year, my mother just got a card and no present.  I did do a lot of work for her today, though. she's looking to put in shrubs in the backyard and start a garden, so I helped my dad assemble the arbor and place it where she wanted it.


----------



## ASH (May 10, 2004)

Its fine I am sure, I usually say the wrong word instead of type it... Frequently I will misspell things. Or when I am talking to drew somtimes I will say something like "hey, hand me that remote", and I mean pop bottle... But thats because I am insane.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Not very different from me, concussed would be pretty describe how I feel. You know when you're waking up every 30 minutes to an hour and it takes you forever to fall as sleep again?

But of course, good morning hive, might as well face the day that is looming ...  :\


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Hey, they're showing on the news that it snowed in France tonight :shock: up to one foot in places ...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Damn snow.  It can stay in France.

I don't generally mix up words, but I often forget a word.  I pretty much always replace it with "thingy."  It sometimes aggrivates orchid when she can't figure out what I'm talking about, but most of the time she can guess.


----------



## ASH (May 10, 2004)

Nice chatting for a bit, but my hubby is done with his game and I need some cuddling time...Here is a pic of Drew and Nathan at the wedding this weekend. I like to brag... they are so hansome.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> they are so hansome.




 

That's handsome and not Hanson right?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Night Ash.

Hmm.. I've hit level 9.  I'm a little tired. not sure how much longer I'll be around.


----------



## Tallok (May 10, 2004)

'night Ash


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

yeah.  I must be tired.  I read my last post and I thought it said "Nice A$$"

Okay. night all, I think.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2004)

Hello Hivers (if anyone's out there right now)!

Just got done running my game.  Good times, got to pull out my 1e FF fot the full-page grell pic!


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2004)

Sorry that I keep on making derailing comments, but here's another.

Fish is good. I want more good fish. I coulda went to Minnesota this year to have some fresh fish for lunch and dinner every other day, but instead I'm stuck working at home to pay for things for next semester...

It suxxors to be out of highschool where I could waste every damn day.


----------



## Maldur (May 10, 2004)

Hey ho 

Hows life in the ENworld hive?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Tired. Didn't sleep well.


----------



## Tallok (May 10, 2004)

hello everyone. life is tired inthe hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

morning hive. another fun day has arrived.


----------



## guedo79 (May 10, 2004)

Morning all. The world is a very gray place. On top of my allergies I've caught a cold.  I'd have stayed home today but the boss is gone this week so I have to come in or we'll have no one on tech support.

*grumble grumble*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

You need to hug your kitten, guedo.

Well... at least until you sneeze.


----------



## guedo79 (May 10, 2004)

I'm not even possitive it is the cat anymore. I starting having alergies right after I got her but it was also the start of spring and I had just spent a day driving in the woods.

Damn world making me feel crappy.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2004)

Good hello Hivers!

Yawn... my sleep cycle is really off right now, but I'm awake.


----------



## guedo79 (May 10, 2004)

Wow. you're up early for your timezone, Jester.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2004)

Yeah, I worked a graveyard shift on Friday and Saturday nights, and then I work a swing shift tonight... I ran my game yesterday afternoon... my body doesn't know whether to wake up or fall asleep!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

Good day, and Bon appétit, Hivers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Damn.  the power went out.  Well.. it's back now.


----------



## diaglo (May 10, 2004)

up, down, up, down...i think i'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

You work at the CDC, so is that really a problem??


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so is that really a problem??




Or even a surprise?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

By the way, Crothian, I think I had a dream and you were in it. :\ It was some sort of reunion or party... You seemed like a nice guy!


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

Reunion of what?  

And I'm not suppossed to be in your dreams.  I'm supposed to be in the dreams of Eliza Dushku


----------



## diaglo (May 10, 2004)

mother and child reunion... one of those dishes at a chinese restaurant in new york


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> By the way, Crothian, I think I had a dream and you were in it.... You seemed like a nice guy!




Crothian is a nice guy.  

Look at him, givin' away money!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

Argh!


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

you forgot the grrr


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

yup. I did. oops.

You know, listening to someone napping is rather tiring.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Reunion of what?




Not sure. Maybe an ENWorld reunion. We were at a restaurant. There were D&D discussions going on. I remember that I was talking in english in my dream (which I don't get a whole lot of chance to do in RL). I doubt that in my dream you looked exactly like you do in real life (since I've never met you and the only pictures I might have seen are probably Con pictures). You had a round face, strawberry blonde hair and beard, and round glasses. I shook your hand from over a seat, so I didn't see nothing else but your arm and face.

Oh well.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

face is more oblong, hair is brown with bits of red, usually clean shaven, galsses are more oval shaped.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Getting excited here ... only 88 hours to go now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

88 hours, Agge?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> 88 hours, Agge?




To the wedding


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2004)

till the marrage....the royal wedding


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

It's all the hype here now, and as I understand it in Australia too


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 10, 2004)

If you have a few minutes to spare and sound on the computer you're on I would suggest you see this video to get a little sense of why I am so immensely proud of our royal family, our monarchy, and our nation in general.

http://www.visitdenmark.com/files/RDT_256_21_15_ac100040fc112e7139724f.wmv


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 10, 2004)

downloading file.  will take a while on my poor modem, though.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, there was a modem file too .. sorry .. but better to see it in the high quality anyways though.


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

Hi all.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Hi there


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

Heya


----------



## Tallok (May 11, 2004)

hey hive!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

greetings all.  Just got back from the grocery store.  bought lots of good, healthy foods.

I wanted to get ice cream, but convinced myself that grapes were a better choice.

But ooooh, could I go for a nice chocolate gelato cone right now.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

I ate the best and biggest strawberries yesterday. Forgot to buy a new cassock today :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Mmmmm. strawberries.  I was looking at them today, so evily placed with the dessert shells.  I was rather tempted to pick some up along with some bananas and the shells, but the bananas were REALLY green and in bunches of 6. (I know I can only eat 4 before they go bad).  Tempting, though.


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2004)

Mwaha!  I just finished porting my computer over to a case that not only looks better but has 4x the fans!    Soon I will test whether this makes a difference in the crashing of games.   :\


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

I should open up my comp case and do a little bit of spring cleaning. There must be at least 5 pounds of dust in there... :\


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Heh. I remember the first time I opened up my computer after having had it on the floor of my door room for a semester.  It was absolutely FILLED with dust.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

I dread opening it. It's on the floor. It's in a corner. We have a cat. My "office" is kinda of small and filled with crap. And there's already an inch of dust stuck to the outside of the fan.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

I regularly have to clean the dust away from the air holes.  I find that keeps most of it out.

Stop dreading and just do it.  the sooner you clean it out, the better it is for the puter.


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2004)

Well, 9 fans and it STILL doesn't want to co-operate.  Can'g play more than ten minutes of Starlancer without the damn thing rebooting.  Probably that #*()@_&#$@ P.O.S. antique motherboard.  Just a few months, and everything will be state-of-the-art.  But that's a few months. *ARRR!!*


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, 9 fans and it STILL doesn't want to co-operate.  Can'g play more than ten minutes of Starlancer without the damn thing rebooting.  Probably that #*()@_&#$@ P.O.S. antique motherboard.  Just a few months, and everything will be state-of-the-art.  But that's a few months. *ARRR!!*



 Work on your RPG character until then!


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2004)

Can't! The Kobold's always busy!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Can't! The Kobold's always busy!



 eeps sorry about that :\  Sometimes I have to reload the page 5-6 times because I don't get non-magical attack options...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

wth. I have 200 def, the kobold has 30 str, and he still does 21 points of damage to me. :\


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

it happens, its all random.  Makes those high level opponents really tough.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

with a defense of 200, shouldn't you be taking on orcs and wraiths?

poor kobold, getting smushed by very strong opponents.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

I appear to have killed the hive.

That can't be good.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Mwaha!  I just finished porting my computer over to a case that not only looks better but has 4x the fans!    Soon I will test whether this makes a difference in the crashing of games.   :\



SO now your games will crash cooler? 

Evening Hive.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

evening.

and, can a computer just be too cool to crash?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2004)

Hi Ao, what's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Not much.  surfing the boards, playing sherlock, wondering if I have the mental capacity at this time of night to work on the storyhour.

And you?


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2004)

Just finished watching the last couple episodes of_ The Sopranos._ What do you mean by playing Sherlock? Is the game afoot?


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

Wow its 1 am... hows the hive this morning.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2004)

Kinda tired. How are you ASH?


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Hullo, Hive!  Home from work and now, after many months of nonstop hard work, I have *three days off!!!*   

Sigh... and a story hour update from PKitty, and some good feedback on my most recent, very dramatic update in To War Against Felenga- life is good.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 11, 2004)

That's good to hear, Jester.


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Yeah... I think I'll be heading to bed before too long...


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Typical, just as I'm getting up .. and about to have my morning coffee. Everyone goes to bed


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What do you mean by playing Sherlock? Is the game afoot?





It's an old, DOS shareware logic puzzle game.  There is a new version out for windows, but I like the classic a lot better.  Some of the best games are the old ones.  Hell, this one is only 74KB.


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> It's an old, DOS shareware logic puzzle game.  There is a new version out for windows, but I like the classic a lot better.  Some of the best games are the old ones.  Hell, this one is only 74KB.





i have it too for my 486/66. it is a fun game.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

Fools Errand...one of the best puzzle like games I ever played.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

I'm only on puzzle 2388.  I go through spurts of playing it, it seems.

Never heard of Fools Errand.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

Older game back in 89 90 I'd guess.  I only ever say the one copy.  Basically you were sent out on really hard missions that had puzzles in them, I think the story was the king was trying to kill you off for some reason....


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2004)

sounds similar to Ultima to me.


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Old skool!  The old Ultima games were cool.  (Ultima IV for my Commodore 64 was my first multiple disk game... ah, back before cds...)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Never played Ultima, but I loved Zork.

And, sometime I got a set of all the zork text games and a scifi one by the same people.


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Oooh, Zork!

What is it about the letter "Z" anyway?


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2004)

i love Zork. 

also loved Ali Baba for my Atari 800.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

I was quite happy when they came out with "Return to Zork"  That was a fun game, and they did a nice job with all of the images, voices, and the general feel, I thought.


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

I dont remember any of those games.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

Zork was fun, don't recall return to Zork though


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Anyone else ever play _Leather Goddesses of Phobos?_


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

One of my all time adventure type games will always be Bards Tale 1 and 2 (we ignore 3 in this house hold, it was just bad).  Good puzzles, no railroading over plot, they were great games.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Anyone else ever play _Leather Goddesses of Phobos?_




Truthfully, is that Grandma friendly?


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

I really like solitare...and freecell... and chess.


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

Oh and I am having real issues with spelling today.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

they have spelling games too


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Return to Zork came out in the mid 90s, I believe.  Instead of the usual text based, though, it was a "normal" computer game (Ie picture interface with sounds).

It comprised a lot of what made Zork, well, Zork.

And Ash, you're my age and you don't remember any of these games?

I remember sitting in front of my dad's commodore 64 and playing Star Wars, Zork, Flight Simulator, and lots of other fun little games.


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Truthfully, is that Grandma friendly?




If you set it on 'tame.' 

It was a great game in the style of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, but with scratch and sniffs.


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they have spelling games too




 
As bad as I am at spelling...?? I would do better at wrestling a bear.
A very tiny bear.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

Like pooh bear Ash?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Orchid has become to addicted to frecell lately.  As for me, I enjoy After Dark Games (mostly Solitare).

And at least you're not as bad a speller as guedo, Ash.

From my email signature:
Guedo79: would you say that "I am the king of spelling."?
Me: you are the king of spelling incorrectly
Me: you haven't met a word you couldn't misspell


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> they have spelling games too




One of the first computer games I ever had (back when my 'puter was a Vic 20) was a typing game- a weird space invaders typing game... the idea was, you learned to type by shooting down the aliens...


----------



## ASH (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Like pooh bear Ash?




awwhhh.... see now you ruined it. I could never wrestle pooh bear...I have a four year old. It would break his wittle hawt...


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> awwhhh.... see now you ruined it. I could never wrestle pooh bear...I have a four year old. It would break his wittle hawt...




But it would be play wrestling....

Ok, so we'll pout you up against Fonzy Bear.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Fonzy Bear?  Fozzy's cool half-brother?


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Ayyyyy!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Walka Walka Walka.... Ayyyyyyyy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

*pokes Hive gently*

*Hive grumbles and rolls over*

I think it's resting.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

probably, was reading my new gaming book....


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

I was writing a story hour update.  

Gonna post a flurry of updates the next few days.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

I was working on journal entries and checking the Fire Elemental in a River thread i started in general.  Seems to have created a decent debate.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

ya, nothing like two sides argueing what isn't backed by rules


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, nothing like two sides argueing what isn't backed by rules





gotta love the internet for some good wholesome entertainment.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

and some not so wholesome entertainment as well


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

ah. gotta love the den of filth that is the internet.  Hmm.. makes me want to put on my Davinci's Notebook cd and listen to their song "Internet Porn"


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

who was talking about that stuff?  I was referring to the off topic forum!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and some not so wholesome entertainment as well



 How does RPG qualify? 

Ugh. I'm being a bad boy. I'm at work. And I'm trying something iffy with Phaia.

But at least I've got a game tonight! yipee!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

yes. RPG counts


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

RPG for sure


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

And we have weathered the latest bout of slowdowns.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 11, 2004)

s...l...o...w...d...o...w...n...?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

okay. I'm going to try something gutsy.  I've got a full rage meter, so I'm going to heal up and try and take on an ogre, i think.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Ha! I was victorious!  Sure, he did 84 damage to me, so i lost money on the fight, but it's the prestige that matters, right?


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

heck ya....I'm still trying to defeat the Balrog


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Go for it, Crothian.  He needs a smack down.


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2004)

the thing is I cannot...I go in full rage, and then die...aftera few hits, but he's a tough character


----------



## the Jester (May 11, 2004)

Beat up the bunny for a while, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Nah. for him, he can beat up the Dragon for a while and feel better.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Hi Hi Hive

Ao, did you get to see that clip yesterday?

AltR, slowdowns seems to occur every hour .. on the hour. Try noticing it next time.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Yup. I got it.  Took about an hour to download.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup. I got it.  Took about an hour to download.




Wow. I think I started watching it, and after about 3 seconds all 6½ minutes where fully downloaded.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, well.. these are the joys of a 56K modem.  I've found it's faster to just download files and then play them.  Plus saves me from having to watch things more than once, do to choppiness.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 11, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah, well.. these are the joys of a 56K modem.  I've found it's faster to just download files and then play them.  Plus saves me from having to watch things more than once, do to choppiness.




 

I hope the clip gave you the impression that though they are extremely respected here, they are still very down to earth and not at all as aloof as those of the ..say.. english monarchy.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Yeah. they certainly seemed to be different than other royalty you see televised.

And wheee. I'm finally making money on fighting wraiths.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Rather interesting program on wolves and hounds on National Geographic channel here.  It's very nice out right now.

What is anyone else up to?


----------



## Angcuru (May 12, 2004)

Work was brutal today.      The sun sucks.      Especially when it makes things hot and icky.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 12, 2004)

Look who's back, Baby!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Wow! Welcome back, Sir osis.

Long time, no see.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow! Welcome back, Sir osis.
> 
> Long time, no see.




Yeah took longer to get my finances in order then i thought, but i'm making good money now, so i should be back to stay.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Nifty. what have you been up to?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 12, 2004)

Basically i've been worming my way into a full time job at Airborne Express. Now that i've succeeded i've been working like a dog and havin a bit too much fun on the weekends. Which is why i didn't manage to get the net back till "big paycheck" #2.


----------



## Tallok (May 12, 2004)

hey! you're back! rejoice!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

I can understand it.  Once you've got money again, you go a little wild with the freedom.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I can understand it.  Once you've got money again, you go a little wild with the freedom.




Yeah, that and going out and getting liquered up with my friends.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 12, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeah, that and going out and getting liquered up with my friends.




Of course. That's is one of the essential things in life


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Well.. you're not Sir osis for nothing.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

Welcome back, Sir Osis.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 12, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Sir Osis.





Great to be back! Beer for everyone!!!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Great to be back! Beer for everyone!!!



Dang. I'm out of beer, so I'll raise a white russian instead.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

No beer here.  this is a dry household.

Well.. that's not exactly true.  A friend has some stashed here for game nights.


----------



## Tallok (May 12, 2004)

and I'm under 21.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

When has being under 21 ever stopped someone who wanted to drink?

What is the saying.  "I'm 21.  Now i can legally do everything I have been since I was 15."

orchid occasionally has a wine cooler or the like.  I'm just one of those weird people that has no interest in it.

The under 21 always made for a good excuse for me, though.  That is, until I was 21.  Then I had to deal with lots of weird looks.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 12, 2004)

*Weird look*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Weird look*



 Yup.  That's the one.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Well... I think I'm going to call it an early night, tonight.

Night Hive.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2004)

Hey Hive!  Hey Sir Osis!

Just got done with some pug visitation... *sigh*

I miss my dogs.  :\


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> When has being under 21 ever stopped someone who wanted to drink?
> 
> What is the saying. "I'm 21. Now i can legally do everything I have been since I was 15."



 I've been drinking since I was around 10.

Still, the required age here in Austria is 16, not 21.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Still, the required age here in Austria is 16, not 21.




There is an age in Austria were you required to drink? Strage   

Anyways, no minimum age here. Although at pubs and clubs you have to 18.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> There is an age in Austria were you required to drink? Strage



 It explains a lot, doesn't it?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It explains a lot, doesn't it?




More than you know, mate


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Morning Hive.  Another nice day, though it is suppossed to rain later.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 12, 2004)

OoOooOooo last night's game ended a little late for a tuesday game... was fun though. The major city is being overrun by undead, and there's a 60' colossus made of bodies that's rampaging through the city. We left off just before we were supposed to investigate the secret lair where the evil clerics probably detain some kind of artefact that's controlling the giant undead. We're basically out of spells and turns (since we fought zombies and ghouls all day) but we have to confront the evil cleric's leaders, whom, if our information is correct, can bring dead people back to life (We're 6th-8th level).

It's going to be one hell of a fight. I anticipate many losses even if a lot of people are accompanying us.

Oh, and top o' the morning to y'all.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Sounds like it'll be a good fight alright..

Morning Altamont.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> More than you know, mate



 Uh-oh.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2004)

my game last night didn't end good...the players got a bit of info and they took it to far to question all their motives and they basically stopped wht they were doing and went into neutral.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 12, 2004)

Don't you hate it when players think too much


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

at least it wasn't a CR 1 zombie that did it, Crothian?


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2004)

no, it was just plot advancement.....The problem they are having is they are doing the work of the gods....and this will stir up chaos and cause lots of trouble, but in the end the world be better for it.  Since they are seeing the chaos, they are having doubts.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

but but but.... chaos is good!  we like chaos.

okay... that was a bit of my priest of Sune and my wild mage talking there.  I've been playing a Paladin too long.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> okay... that was a bit of my priest of Sune and my wild mage talking there.  I




Don't forget about George!


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> but but but.... chaos is good!  we like chaos.




THis is the chaos that hpapnmes when the gods walk the world.  REligion becomes more important then countries and soon holy wars will start to erupt.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

George is a good outlet for my chaotic side.

My Sune priest and my wild mage are former characters.  Priest is retired and living the good life at the High Temple of Sune on Arboria, I believe it is (home plane of sune is escaping me, at the moment).  The Wild Mage was dismembered, incinerated (taking spell care to destroy the spellbook), and buried under a tree via tree token on a Prime.   The group made sure she wouldn't be coming back.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

yeah... okay. Holy wars bad.  Gods walking the world bad.  We need just enough chaos to give the LNs a headache.  That's all.


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2004)

What wrong with LN?  without them, chaos would not exist


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

nothing wrong with.  they're great for playing mind games with.  Especially Paladins of Law.  They're such sticks in the mud.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2004)

I think the next major phase of my campaign will revolve around the Great War of Ethics between Law and Chaos.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Yeah. we're having to deal with the aftermath of some Anarchist group's actions in our game.  Seems some of them decided a good way to mess with the aristocracy was to send the most traditional clans a Darkling Seed which pulls the area around it into the Abyss, lets loose a Marilith from the seed, and lets a few demons into the areeas surrounding the sucked in area.  Yeah... that was a good idea alright.  Damn Anarchists.

Most of the time the battles are Good vs Evil, though.

The Law vs Chaos campaign is a connected game taking place in the same area and time, but gets played less frequently because the DM is here in Albany and the players are in Buffalo.


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

there are only 3 alignments in the campaign i referee.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> there are only 3 alignments in the campaign i referee.



 Evil, Very Evil, and Not so Evil?


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Evil, Very Evil, and Not so Evil?





 


Lawful
Chaotic
and Neutral.

but i still referee OD&D(1974)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Makes me want to break out my OD&D pamplets and read them.

I think i will.


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think i will.




goto the gamers seeking gamers forum i have openings


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

*From the OD&D Pamplet:*

_Number of Players: At least one referee and from four to fifty players can be handled in any single campaign, but the referee to player ratio should be about 1:20 or thereabouts._

Man. Those would be some LONG combats.  I know they take forever with only 6-9 players plus baddies.


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

not long at all. basically 1 hit = 1 kill.

0 hp = dead. for PCs and monsters.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

_Clerics are limited to men only._

Poor women.

It's rather interesting to see how the game has evolved in 30 years.


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> _Clerics are limited to men only._
> 
> Poor women.
> 
> It's rather interesting to see how the game has evolved in 30 years.





ha!!

man of course was the generic for Human.

you should also note 1st lvl clerics got no spells


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Yup.  Poor clerics.

And you're a Fighting Man, regardless of whether you're male, female, human or dwarf.


----------



## guedo79 (May 12, 2004)

up hills both ways! In the snow even.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> up hills both ways! In the snow even.



 *Whaps Guedo*

Bad Guedo! Make more sense!

Now get back to work.  You've got a lot of levels to advance through.


----------



## ASH (May 12, 2004)

He makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

But... he's not allowed to make sense.  He's guedo.  it's like a sign of the apocalypse or something.

Evening Ash.


----------



## ASH (May 12, 2004)

Evening kitty... sorry, I did not know about the sign.

Thats odd, we have a friend that has always said that if he ever gets a girlfriend it would be a sign of the apocalypse... and he has a girlfriend.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> ...a sign of the apocalypse...




The End is Nigh!!  Repent, while ye still may!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

See?  The signs are coming into alignment.  This can't be good.

Oh well.... at least we've got the penultimate Angel tonight.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> The End is Nigh!!  Repent, while ye still may!!!




Ah. It's Evans the End of the World.

Evening Jester.


----------



## Darkness (May 12, 2004)

The end of the world is overrated.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The end of the world is overrated.



 You gave it such a build up that I thought it would be.... bigger!


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2004)

It's not the size of the end of the world that matters, it's the thoroughness.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 12, 2004)

I like this world. You've got... dog racing, Manchester United. And you've got people. Billions of people walking around like Happy Meals with legs. It's all right here.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Billions of people walking around like Happy Meals with legs.




 

Nice kitty...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Nice kitty...



 Sometimes.

But you're safe... for now.

I've got corn roasting in the oven.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 13, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The end of the world is overrated.



Well, by my count, there have been 2004 predicitions that the world will end during the year the prediction was made.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Everyone gone home?


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Meh.  It's hot and humid and I don't like it!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Everyone gone home?



 Nope. still here.  I'm beating up Ogres and Trolls and having roasted corn for dinner.


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Eat more pills, pillhead!!  AND CORN TOO!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Pillhead? Whom are you referring to, Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Everybody!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Maybe it's time to see your doctor about upping that dose of yours mate


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Upping my dose of AIR CONDITIONING!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Eat more pills, pillhead!!  AND CORN TOO!



 Marduk rules!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Upping my dose of AIR CONDITIONING!




Is it that hot over there? Here it's around 55 F. Mind you it's in the middle of the night, but it doesn't get much higher than 65 F in the daytime at this time of the year.


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Marduk rules!



He is the Sun God who dwells inside me!  MORE STIMUTAX PLEASE!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Temp got up to around 85 today here.  But, it's VERY humid.  Suppossed to rain tonight and tomorrow.

We're having an early summer.


----------



## Dungannon (May 13, 2004)

Not sure about where Angcuru is, but here in Hagerstown it's been hitting the low to mid 80's every day this week.  And only cooling off to around 55-60 during the night.  This is all in Farenheit, btw.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> This is all in Farenheit, btw.




I certainly hope so for you :ROFL:

(85 C is 185 F)


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

Humid heat and no airconditioning is a Baaaaaad thingy.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 13, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Humid heat and no airconditioning is a Baaaaaad thingy.




I can't recall having ever lived or even visited someone who actually had AC. In fact many businesses got it installed in the 90's but had to chunk it out again because people were getting ill from it (due to the change in temperature inside compared to outside).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

We don't have our AC running yet.  Not bad enough for that yet.


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2004)

I'm wondering if I'm going to have another sleepless night due to this inhospitable weather.  :\


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 13, 2004)

Greetings, Hive.

Oh, we're discussing temperature, I see! Jolly good!


----------



## orchid blossom (May 13, 2004)

Weather seems to be changing now.  I'm starting to feel a coolish breeze coming in from the back window.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Wheeee. Gotta love Angel.  Great little show.  At least it is going out with a bang.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2004)

Evening Hive. What's up?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Watching Law & Order and taking the Minotaur King's lunch money.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2004)

I'm watching too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

I never thought the wife did it, but I thought I had the husband's motive sussed out.

But his confession just messed with all that.


----------



## Dungannon (May 13, 2004)

Evening all.  Speaking of Law & Order, what do you guys think of Jerry Orbach leaving the show?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

It's sad to see him go, but he has been with the show for 12 years.

That still gives us 12 years of reruns with Lenny (daily, if you actually have TNT).


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2004)

I'll be sorry to see him go, but Lenny is nearing the NYPD mandatory retirement age. It'd be a stretch to have him keep going. I just hope he leaves in a better way than his predecessors.  But speculation about his replacement is rampant.


----------



## Dungannon (May 13, 2004)

Now that Sex In the City is over, maybe they'll bring back Chris Noth.


----------



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Good eve all...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

evening Ash.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Hmm... I think that's enough RPG for today.

So, what have you been up to Ash?

I'm doing the usual late night bumming around on the boards and other sites.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2004)

Hi ASH. How are you?


----------



## Tallok (May 13, 2004)

hey everyone! less time here lately.... network card got taken away.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

why'd it get taken away?

homework not getting done?


----------



## Tallok (May 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> why'd it get taken away?
> 
> homework not getting done?



 that, a bit. mostly the lack of sleep thing.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Hmm.. that would do it.

I didn't really have that kind of problem in High school, cause the only computer in the house was downstairs, my dad was on it until late, and I had to get up early to do chores before school.


----------



## Tallok (May 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. that would do it.
> 
> I didn't really have that kind of problem in High school, cause the only computer in the house was downstairs, my dad was on it until late, and I had to get up early to do chores before school.



 I do well imn my classes, but my parents somehow had objections to having a few late things once. and only sleeping 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Understandable.  Sleep is a necessary thing.

Which I think is what I'm going to do.

Night hive.  Someone else gets to start the new thread.


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

This one's not over quite yet!

Just got done playing my epic-level alienist- what fun!  I didn't get any combat, but my character really doesn't like combat anyhow.  (Though she does like blasting stuff.)


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2004)

Out here in the fields
I fought for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 13, 2004)

Wow! I kinda expected this thread to be dead by the time I got up in the morning.

Slackers.

Very humid here.  It's suppossed to rain.  Hopefully that'll bring down the humidity.

Not much else going on here.


----------



## diaglo (May 13, 2004)

we were busy with nonpost related life issues.


----------



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Hi everyone... I am doing okay. I have to look for a job. It was something that i was only thinking about doing but our money situation has changed from broke to really f*^%king broke.  So, for us to survive we need two incomes. So I am job hunting. I am probably going to be searching for overnight jobs at first, this way we dont have to pay daycare.  That or a really decent paying receptionist job that I may be able to snag if someone else is fired. Unfortunatly its at the radio station where Drew works, and that could hinder, or help me getting hired. I know everyone there already.
Its another crappy dreary day outside, and the weather can't decide if it wants to be hot or cold. I have a mountian of laundry to do, and a house to get straightened... over all I am great.


----------



## ASH (May 13, 2004)

Hey we need a new thread...


----------

